# What's Next?



## py3ak (Jan 30, 2008)

So with the resolution of the AAPC situation, and the pending resolution of the LAP situation, it leaves me with a couple of questions.

1. What's next in the conflict with the FV? What do FV opponents think needs to happen next in order to squelch the error?

2. What's next for the PCA? In the spirit of _semper reformanda_, does more work need to be done against the FV, or can energies shift to another problem?

By the way, Lane's blog contains some interesting hints of possible answers to these questions.


----------



## Poimen (Jan 30, 2008)

1. I guess it would depend on what denomination you are in wouldn't it. Nothing, in my mind, will squelch the error, any more than exiling Arminians from Holland removed the man glorifying gospel from the heart of the people. We pray that God will bless our efforts of discipline to bring repentance to the erring and godly fear in the hearts of the people but such efforts will constantly be renewed by the faithful church who seeks to maintain a pure gospel. 

Awhile back (in a sermon) I noted that Jude's point about the "faith once for all delivered to the saints" (vs. 3) is bolstered by recollection of past instances where defense of the church was necessary. Our conclusion, especially in light of vs. 17-18 is that all of this was predicted and was to be expected. Thus Calvin writes: 
_
"Had they not been forewarned how necessary his exhortation was, they might have been slothful and negligent; but when he makes this preface, that he wrote on account of the necessity of their case, it was the same as though he had blown a trumpet to awake them from their torpor."_

2. I expect that others will find themselves with charges being levied against them. I think that the actions taken in and against LA Presbytery will rally the faithful and encourage them. Rev. Wilkins is by no means the only supporter or promoter of the doctrine. As painful as it is (and will be) the men in the PCA will have to follow through with the judgment of GA and strive for purity. 

Our prayer should be that it will NOT however be done in the spirit of revenge. The sheep are sometimes being lost in the struggle of personalities and power politics.


----------

